# Unaccompanied Minors



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I get pinged and accept the trip to a school thinking it's prolly a teacher or admin needing a ride. When I arrive, school has just let out and kids are running everywhere so I pull up in front of the school.

A minute or two later this little girl and little boy walk up to the car. (Girl maybe 12 and the little boy maybe 8). I'm like OH SHIT!!. They asked me if I was there Uber driver and I said yes. They get in and I asked the little girl, which way is the quickest way to their house and she told me. Turn by turn, no problem. I'm two-thirds into the trip and I get a text from mom. She's pissed because she wanted me to take the Freeway. I had no way of knowing this and besides that there are two Freeways I could have taken. At 3:30 in the afternoon, surface streets are the way to go. Anyway I asked the little girl to text her mom and tell her that we are almost home. I drop them off safely and end the trip.

Guess what mom gave me? I'm assuming a 1 Star because my 4.95 rating went threw the floor. I was and still am pissed. Very valuable lesson learned here. I will NOT accept another trip with Unaccompanied Minors, EVER. If Uber gets pissed, then so be it. I will call the card holder and ask politely to have them cancel the trip.
First image is when I received the text of her wanting me to take the Freeway. Really? WTF!?!?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There is no way on Gods Green Earth that I would let an unaccompanied minor in the vehicle. It's against Uber's rules to do so as well, so they aren't going to say anything to you for turning down such requests.

Hit arrive. Don't let them in the vehicle. Cancel after waiting and get a cancel fee. Move on.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I have picked up teens from the local Catholic High school a number of times. I would guess their ages in the 17-18 year range. They are so perfectly behaved that it's a delight to have them. They go on 15-20 mile trips so it pays decent too. Teksaz, you should have immediately replied that they need to let you know in advance of any preferred routes. Put it right back on them. I would have listened to the kid also. I always let customers choose the route if they have a preference and I could care less if its the "best" way to go.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Holy risk... your ****en desperate for those fares


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

These days, it's so hard to tell sometimes. I picked up this girl a few days ago who looked in her 20's to me. We were about 2/3 the way to her destination when she told me she was only 16. I finished the ride and informed her that in the future she really need to be accompanied by an adult for any Uber rides.


----------



## loft205 (Mar 8, 2015)

what part of - Never Pick Up Kids- people don't understand? No wonder F.Uber only pays .70 cents in some parts and people still drive around..


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I agree with everything that's been posted, but the audacity of this mother, #1. Putting her young children in the hands of complete strangers. #2. Raising cane and disrespecting the driver that did everything in his power to get those children home safe and sound.

**** Heather!!

EDIT: In response to loft205.

I'm still new at this and learning and evaluating each instance. For me it's a learn as you go process and I'm learning very quickly.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> These days, it's so hard to tell sometimes. I picked up this girl a few days ago who looked in her 20's to me. We were about 2/3 the way to her destination when she told me she was only 16. I finished the ride and informed her that in the future she really need to be accompanied by an adult for any Uber rides.


It's real easy: Do you have an I.D. that sez you are 18 or older?

If no, cancel.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I picked up a young lass at her home at 7:15am last week and took her to the private Catholic school across town. As I was puling up to the school I got a text from her papa that read, "Thanks for getting my daughter safely to school." I thought that was pretty cool. Uber has a rule prohibiting carrying unaccompanied minors, but I have filed that rule under _bullshit_.


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

I think I only had 17 year old girl who looked like 30 year old (she was very smart and knew a lot that's why I assumed) and she was good conversation mate, she told me she was 17 when I was about to drop her off, the UBER ap was on her name. UBER doesnot require me to ask for ID so I could not have an idea if she was minor. In this case UBER must not register minors at all. But as far as UBER allowed her to use app independently then it is not my F problem.

I have problem when some people smuggle 3, 4 kids in the back seat and it is too late to tell them not to do so and I still have to drive them, only thing is they usually go short 5 minute trips.

Once I asked UBER whose responsibility is when child is not in carseat and they told me politely cancel trip, but how when I stop car waiting for passenger and suddenly 3 kids are in my vehicle. How to say parent to get out off the vehicle in rainy day with 3 kids????


----------



## Nik (Mar 9, 2015)

It should be solely parent's responsibility if kids is not in car seat.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah I'm not to worried about kids that are 16 or 17 yrs. old. It's the very young maybe 12 and below that I'll, from here on out, end the trip immediately. The parents are irresponsible, first and foremost, and I'm not putting myself in a Efed up situation like that again. Could you imagine being ACCUSED of something horrible when absolutely nothing happened. I can with that crazy ***** Heather. That scares the shit out of me. NO THANKS. I don't need your $10.00 fare.

On a brighter note, I picked up a kid the other day that was prolly 16, going to a swim party over at his buddy's house. Coolest kid ever. I was never that cool when I was his age. lol


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Yeah I'm not to worried about kids that are 16 or 17 yrs. old. It's the very young maybe 12 and below that I'll, from here on out, end the trip immediately. The parents are irresponsible, first and foremost, and I'm not putting myself in a Efed up situation like that again. Could you imagine being ACCUSED of something horrible when absolutely nothing happened. I can with that crazy ***** Heather. That scares the shit out of me. NO THANKS. I don't need your $10.00 fare.
> 
> On a brighter note, I picked up a kid the other day that was prolly 16, going to a swim party over at his buddy's house. Coolest kid ever. I was never that cool when I was his age. lol


If you don't yet have a dual lens dashcam in your car, order one today. They're inexpensive and a breeze to install and operate. I would never drive without one.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

What are your clients reactions to the cam. 

Reason I ask is you're not the first to say this, so I'm all in as long as it doesn't cause any problems. You know, the bullshit responses like, you're violating my privacy, or... you name it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> What are your clients reactions to the cam.
> 
> Reason I ask is you're not the first to say this, so I'm all in as long as it doesn't cause any problems. You know, the bullshit responses like, you're violating my privacy, or... you name it.


Most don't even know what it is. The most common question I get is why do I have two GPS units. The few people who have recognized it as a dash cam have all complimented me for being safe, cautious, and mindful of the risks that abound.

Also, I'm in my tenth week of straight 5-star ratings. I've had the camera for almost that long. Paxs evidently appreciate the security. And because there's no expectation of privacy in a cab, no one can kvetch about it.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Just another nail in the coffin of the unlicensed UberX experiment.
not only am I licensed, I have DSS contract work. This requires I hold 1.5 mil in liability insurance. No problem! Since there are 15 of us sharing the contract, the cost is absorbed. 

What does this mean? I can transport minors without worry.
so kids, get licensed and get wit Da program.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

Can someone link the rule for unaccompanied minors? I've gone through all the policies Uber has provided me, but I can't find this rule. Thank you in advance.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Minors, no way they ride alone. Period.
You are asking for potential problems. 
Account holder, must ride. Period.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Minors, no way they ride alone. Period.
> You are asking for potential problems.
> Account holder, must ride. Period.


Put a dashcam in your car...problem solved.
I love driving the kids who attend the nearby prep school. They're courteous, respectful, and they have all learned the art of tipping.
I've heard a lot of reasons for not driving unaccompanied minors, but I have yet to hear a good, valid reason.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Put a dashcam in your car...problem solved.
> I love driving the kids who attend the nearby prep school. They're courteous, respectful, and they have all learned the art of tipping.
> I've heard a lot of reasons for not driving unaccompanied minors, but I have yet to hear a good, valid reason.


Can you recommend a good dashcam system that does front, rear, and inside the vehicle?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Aaron Raines said:


> Can you recommend a good dashcam system that does front, rear, and inside the vehicle?


I luse this one...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2159&cm_re=dashcam-_-9SIA58X2VH2159-_-Product


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> ...I have yet to hear a good, valid reason.


Here is your valid reason.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Here is your valid reason.
> View attachment 8112


That's only discussing minors not being able to have an Uber account due to privacy concerns. There is nothing here saying an unaccompanied minor can not be a passenger in an Uber vehicle, unless you're deriving such an idea from the penumbras and emanations of this policy.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I luse this one...
> 
> [link redacted]
> I wanted something with three cameras (one for the rear window), but that product looks pretty good. Thanks for putting it on my radar.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes it does! "...Register with or use the services"
4th & 5th line down. In case you missed it.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes it does! "...Register with or use the services"
> 4th & 5th line down. In case you missed it.


I ask again, where does it say "unaccompanied minor?" That's the key word. The way this is written, even an accompanied minor is forbidden. "No one under 18 [is] allowed to [...] use the services.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Yes it does! "...Register with or use the services"
> 4th & 5th line down. In case you missed it.


Furthermore, this information came from the Uber Privacy Policy. The point of this page is to inform users of how Uber "explains how we collect, use, share and protect information about you." In other words, the page is telling the end user that he or she consents to having their data collected. A company can not collect data from a minor, which is why that particular provision exists.


----------



## Aaron Raines (Jun 4, 2015)

Aaron Raines said:


> I ask again, where does it say "unaccompanied minor?" That's the key word. The way this is written, even an accompanied minor is forbidden. "No one under 18 [is] allowed to [...] use the services.


I finally found the official policy! Here's the wording:

"You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party 
Providers unless they are accompanied by you. "

I apologize if I came off as an ass, I just really wanted the correct statement to have available in my car. Having these policies available gives parents no leg to stand on if they argue with you. Believe me, I don't want to deal with the liability of having an unaccompanied minor in my car. I am unable to link the page due to being a new member, but if you go to the Uber website, look in uber.c*m/legal/usa/terms

Print this out and keep it in your car in case an argument arises.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Aaron Raines said:


> unaccompanied minor can not be a passenger in an Uber vehicle


I just send pax this (shown below) *I created the short link http://j.mp/uber18 ... cause it's easy to remember, just send that link in text to the parent; then Cancel get $5 ... stay safe ... no unaccompanied minors ever


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

With school ramping up again, we will all be arriving at some junior high school thinking "crap, a minor". How do we get compensatated for our time when we have to cancel the trip because the (parents or kids) are using the app to violate the TOS?


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> View attachment 6168
> View attachment 6167


"You should have been here by now?" I seldom downrate, but that's an automatic four for telling me how to drive. A passenger can request any reasonable route from me, but a second-guess gets you downrated. In her case, maybe three because SHE WASN'T IN THE DAMN CAR.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> These days, it's so hard to tell sometimes. I picked up this girl a few days ago who looked in her 20's to me. We were about 2/3 the way to her destination when she told me she was only 16. I finished the ride and informed her that in the future she really need to be accompanied by an adult for any Uber rides.


I got that too. Indian-English 16 year old girl who was in New England for the summer to study at Brown. I honest to God thought she was 22 or 23. Exceedingly smart and polite, and I cautioned her to be careful about that.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> With school ramping up again, we will all be arriving at some junior high school thinking "crap, a minor". How do we get compensatated for our time when we have to cancel the trip because the (parents or kids) are using the app to violate the TOS?


Why do people get so bent out of shape about transporting minors? Most drivers are doing the Uber gig uninsured anyway, so why do they give a shit if the pax is a minor?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I just send pax this (shown below) *I created the short link http://j.mp/uber18 ... cause it's easy to remember, just send that link in text to the parent; then Cancel get $5 ... stay safe ... no unaccompanied minors ever


Most Uber drivers are driving around uninsured and are in blatant violation of the livery exclusion of their personal insurance policies. Yet, a good number of drivers are concerned with the age of their paxs. Where's the logic in that? Bottom line here: if you get into a crash and your pax is hurt or killed, it doesn't much matter how old the pax is/was.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Why do people get so bent out of shape about transporting minors?


Word on the street is they really don't care, but know it'll get DD on the scene.

Personally, I just enjoy hearing about the Catholic school kids, and how they've learned the art of tipping.

It's probably my favorite story!


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

_"You should have been here by now?" I seldom downrate, but that's an automatic four for telling me how to drive. A passenger can request any reasonable route from me, but a second-guess gets you downrated. In her case, maybe three because SHE WASN'T IN THE DAMN CAR._

You tell her vtexposfan. Seriously, what does an asshat have to do to get a 1 star from you??? ***** tries to stick me with two young unaccompanied children (tries because I would never have taken this trip) that is an automatic 1. ***** has the audacity to text me while I'm ****ing driving with her stupid kids in the car to tell me I'm taking the wrong route...and to basically threaten you and remind you that you have her precious cargo aboard??? ****ing one dude! If it could go lower it would. Hell, I would have reported the ass to Uber and possible the police. In my opinion that is child endangerment.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Desert Driver it's my prerogative, really, but mostly because it's a no-no according to Uber and so I wanna know, from other drivers, how to cancel the ride yet still get compensated.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

This is where you could combine their ice cream service and children. You could even give out business cards to so they could pass them around to their little friends. It would marketing genius.


----------



## [email protected] Noob (Jul 14, 2015)

_This is where you could combine their ice cream service and children. You could even give out business cards to so they could pass them around to their little friends. It would marketing genius._

Great idea! I know of a great spokesperson for your venture. Jared (Subway fatty) Fogle is looking for work and he's great with kids. Would you mind if he wore an orange jumpsuit in the ad campaign?


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

[email protected] Noob said:


> _This is where you could combine their ice cream service and children. You could even give out business cards to so they could pass them around to their little friends. It would marketing genius._
> 
> Great idea! I know of a great spokesperson for your venture. Jared (Subway fatty) Fogle is looking for work and he's great with kids. Would you mind if he wore an orange jumpsuit in the ad campaign?


As long as this Jared passed the Uber Background check I'm a-ok with it.


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I get pinged and accept the trip to a school thinking it's prolly a teacher or admin needing a ride. When I arrive, school has just let out and kids are running everywhere so I pull up in front of the school.
> 
> A minute or two later this little girl and little boy walk up to the car. (Girl maybe 12 and the little boy maybe 8). I'm like OH SHIT!!. They asked me if I was there Uber driver and I said yes. They get in and I asked the little girl, which way is the quickest way to their house and she told me. Turn by turn, no problem. I'm two-thirds into the trip and I get a text from mom. She's pissed because she wanted me to take the Freeway. I had no way of knowing this and besides that there are two Freeways I could have taken. At 3:30 in the afternoon, surface streets are the way to go. Anyway I asked the little girl to text her mom and tell her that we are almost home. I drop them off safely and end the trip.
> 
> ...


I believe it's screwber's policy is not to give rides to under 18 or is it the just have to be 18 to have an account?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Got a ping yesterday and it was definitely from the local high school near me. Not gonna touch it. Especially this school parking is very difficult. Not going to waste my time searching and then getting a minimum fare.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Desert Driver it's my prerogative, really, but mostly because it's a no-no according to Uber and so I wanna know, from other drivers, how to cancel the ride yet still get compensated.


That's a good question.
So, would you actually leave a minor on a curb rather than break the rule and give the kid a lift?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That's a good question.
> So, would you actually leave a minor on a curb rather than break the rule and give the kid a lift?


Yeah, come on JV...
If you're gonna leave the kid to die on the curb, at least give 'em a complimentary bottle of chilled Uber spring water!


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Desert Driver Yep. Unless they were like 11 or 12, then I'd just wait for the cops.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Desert Driver Yep. Unless they were like 11 or 12, then I'd just wait for the cops.


I don't think I've ever transported anyone quite that young. But there is a boarding school not too far from where I live. The students there are encouraged to use Uber or Lyft when they travel off campus. I never pass up a chance to transport the youngsters. The kids are courteous, clean, respectful, and most of them have been taught the art of tipping. I use a dual channel dash cam, so I'll never have to respond to accusations of inappropriate behavior on my part.

I'm sure there's a reason why Uber doesn't want us transporting minors, but I have filed that rule under _Ignore_.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Guess what mom gave me? I'm assuming a 1 Star because my 4.95 rating went threw the floor. I was and still am pissed. Very valuable lesson learned here. I will NOT accept another trip with Unaccompanied Minors, EVER. If Uber gets pissed, then so be it. I will call the card holder and ask politely to have them cancel the trip.
> First image is when I received the text of her wanting me to take the Freeway. Really? WTF!?!?
> 
> View attachment 6168
> View attachment 6167


Correct me if I'm wrong, or maybe I just assumed this -- but I thought you had to be 18 years old to ride alone in UBER -- Uber's policy! I've had one situation where I picked up a 17 year old guy at his house. His mom came out when I picked him up. I showed her my drivers license to prove it was me. She asked her son if he was comfortable, and asked me if I was comfortable. I took him to his grandmothers house 15 miles away. I had zero issues with this, but I would NOT be picking up kids from school!!! Especially that age range.

Answer me this Teksaz... You got rated badly -- Okay. But what if the girl said you touched her. THEN WHAT! Your life is over!!! I think it's a VERY VERY bad idea to pick up minors! In my situation -- I had the mother right there... She obviously thought this through well, and I have no doubt she probably watched my route on her phone as she was the one that requested me.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> What are your clients reactions to the cam.
> 
> Reason I ask is you're not the first to say this, so I'm all in as long as it doesn't cause any problems. You know, the bullshit responses like, you're violating my privacy, or... you name it.


I'm currently considering a dash cam... Have talked to people about what they think about me putting on in. The overwhelming advise is riders won't like it... but if you tell them it's there for their safety and mine... It will be well tolerated. Also, letting them know it's on a 12 hour loop (whether it is or not), helps them to believe you aren't collecting "the best of Uber riders" edition of most funnies home videos... LOL


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, or maybe I just assumed this -- but I thought you had to be 18 years old to ride alone in UBER -- Uber's policy! I've had one situation where I picked up a 17 year old guy at his house. His mom came out when I picked him up. I showed her my drivers license to prove it was me. She asked her son if he was comfortable, and asked me if I was comfortable. I took him to his grandmothers house 15 miles away. I had zero issues with this, but I would NOT be picking up kids from school!!! Especially that age range.
> 
> Answer me this Teksaz... You got rated badly -- Okay. But what if the girl said you touched her. THEN WHAT! Your life is over!!! I think it's a VERY VERY bad idea to pick up minors! In my situation -- I had the mother right there... She obviously thought this through well, and I have no doubt she probably watched my route on her phone as she was the one that requested me.


Your concern is easily and fully addressed with the installation of a dual channel dash cam. I have no problems transporting minors, but I'd be much more leary of I didn't have the dashcam.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Aaron Raines said:


> Can you recommend a good dashcam system that does front, rear, and inside the vehicle?


MAKA CURVE SERIES...


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Don Oldenburg said:


> I'm currently considering a dash cam... Have talked to people about what they think about me putting on in. The overwhelming advise is riders won't like it... but if you tell them it's there for their safety and mine... It will be well tolerated. Also, letting them know it's on a 12 hour loop (whether it is or not), helps them to believe you aren't collecting "the best of Uber riders" edition of most funnies home videos... LOL


A lot of riders don't even know what the dashcam is. I have my GPS off to the right side of my rearview mirror, and the dashcam sits below the mirror. And for the paxs that have figured out it's a dashcam and have asked about it, I explain that it's for everyone's protection. If they require an anecdote I tell them that I do a lot of late night driving and that I transport a lot of ****ed up people with impaired sensibilities. Invariably, the next question is, "Hey, what's the craziest shit you've seen while driving?" And then the dashcam is accepted as a safety device and no one thinks about it again.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Driving minors is about as stupid as it gets. If I get pinged, drive and see it is a school. I pull up near the pin, hit arrived, wait for 5 minutes, hit passenger no show and collect my pennies. If a child comes near my car, I tell them I am waiting for someone else. I don't drive children.

Parents who would have their children drive in an Uber car should be arrested.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Your concern is easily and fully addressed with the installation of a dual channel dash cam. I have no problems transporting minors, but I'd be much more leary of I didn't have the dashcam.


I'd like to know how much a dash cam will protect you. It certainly won't make the situation worse -- but even the best dash cams cant see what happens behind the seats of th car. I have stuff for the riders in my seat pockets, and frequently if they ask me something and I've got something in the pockets relevant to the conversation -- I'll instinctively reach behind the passenger seat in the pocket while driving and pull out "vomit bag" or Courtesy card -- I have laminated sheets with hot spots hipster venues, bars, restaurants, etc -- I'm in a tourist community... so always asked for recommendations. The camera isn't able to see what I"m doing with my hand behind the passenger seat... If a passenger claimed I "diddle" her or even brushed her or his leg... how is the camera going to solve that?

Still think picking up minors is a bad idea! I'm a father of 3 myself... Mine are now grown, but I'd certainly not want my 8 year old in a car with a stranger. NOTHING may ever happen... but why would anyone take that risk. It only takes one person to say something... and honestly anytime there is an accusation by a minor against an adult -- they generally are taken very seriously and during the investigation -- right or wrong, the child is assumed to be the victum and they take their word (atleast at the start) of what happened. It's not the same of being innocent until proven guilty -- but a minor is almost always BELIEVED TO BE A VICTIM UNTIL THEY AREN'T!

Some states have manditory jail time for sex crimes against children... proven or unproven... I just would hate to have to go through that and have to defend yourself. WIll uber pay for the attorney? HELL NO... it's against their policy -- you violated their policy.

Anyway -- I digress...


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Well Don there were a lot of what if's. When I evaluated the situation, my main concern was the well being of those kids and what a piece of shit their mother must have been. I didn't want to just leave them standing there. NOW if you'll go back and READ my original post, I said "I learned a valuable lesson AND I would never accept UM's EVER again. I'm a 51yr old father of three amazing kids. I felt those kids were safer with me than with some other low life Uber driver. I drove those kids with extra care and got them to their final destination safe and sound. End of story!


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Well Don there were a lot of what if's. When I evaluated the situation, my main concern was the well being of those kids and what a piece of shit their mother must have been. I didn't want to just leave them standing there. NOW if you'll go back and READ my original post, I said "I learned a valuable lesson AND I would never accept UM's EVER again. I'm a 51yr old father of three amazing kids. I felt those kids were safer with me than with some other low life Uber driver. I drove those kids with extra care and got them to their final destination safe and sound. End of story!


I read that... And I probably would have done the same thing--Maybe. But that young -- I would have probably called the mother direct before I started driving. Or, taken the kids to the school office and let them deal with it. The school may have issue with strangers picking up kids. Are they liable if a creeper picks them up and they allowed an 8 year old to be picked up by a stranger? My comments were more directed to the people who are excited to have underage kids in their car. They may be nice, respectable, and tippers -- until they aren't. LOL. To me, it's just not worth being made an example out of because of a lie or mis-understanding. Registered sex offender as a result? I think not.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I refuse to move the car for an unaccompanied minor. There is a service specifically for them. It's called shuddle. I had a bunch of 15 and 16 year olds get in one day. I asked if anyone was over 18 and the dude in the front seat said me. I asked for id to prove it and refused. He also refused to exit the vehicle. I hit the emergency button on my onstar and had the police there within 2 minutes. Turns out he was drunk as were the passengers in the back seat. They got their ride. In the back of a shiny police car


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> I refuse to move the car for an unaccompanied minor. There is a service specifically for them. It's called shuddle. I had a bunch of 15 and 16 year olds get in one day. I asked if anyone was over 18 and the dude in the front seat said me. I asked for id to prove it and refused. He also refused to exit the vehicle. I hit the emergency button on my onstar and had the police there within 2 minutes. Turns out he was drunk as were the passengers in the back seat. They got their ride. In the back of a shiny police car


Wow! That's harsh.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Wow! That's harsh.


Actually, I think it was the right thing to do. Let the authorities take control of the situation. They should not have been intoxicated and whoever supplied them the booze should be dealt with also. It was the police that determined they were boozed up, not the driver. Touch a kid , even to remove him from the vehicle and he could be in the back of the car instead.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

PT Go said:


> Actually, I think it was the right thing to do. Let the authorities take control of the situation. They should not have been intoxicated and whoever supplied them the booze should be dealt with also. It was the police that determined they were boozed up, not the driver. Touch a kid , even to remove him from the vehicle and he could be in the back of the car instead.


I guess I just don't see the benefit in creating a problem where one does not exist.


----------



## PT Go (Sep 23, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I guess I just don't see the benefit in creating a problem where one does not exist.


It was the driver's car. He is in control. He asked for ID and was refused. When the passenger refused to exit the vehicle, he took, what he felt, was the appropriate action. All it would have taken would for him to have to wrestle the minor out of the car and inflict even a bruise and it would be the driver now in fault. There was witnesses.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Desert Driver I didn't realize you had a dash cam. I would probably pick up 15-17 yr olds if I had one. I need to get on that dash cam thing.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

first i ask them if they have eaten yet.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

PT go echoes exactly what was going on in my mind. They refused to get out of the vehicle and I wasnt about to drag them out. So I let the proper authorities handle it


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> PT go echoes exactly what was going on in my mind. They refused to get out of the vehicle and I wasnt about to drag them out. So I let the proper authorities handle it


It just seems all so unnecessary. Why not just ferry them to their destination, collect the fare, and move on to the next carload of drunks?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Yeah Dennis,

Why not?!
Plus you might engage the lasses and lads in the art of tipping!
These youngsters are just so enjoyable.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

poopy said:


> Yeah Dennis,
> 
> Why not?!
> Plus you might engage the lasses and lads in the art of tipping!
> These youngsters are just so enjoyable.


Which is one of the things I enjoy with my boarding school runs. Most of those youngsters have been taught to carry a few bucks for tips. Plus, I enjoy that the kids are clean, respectful, and courteous.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> It just seems all so unnecessary. Why not just ferry them to their destination, collect the fare, and move on to the next carload of drunks?


Ummm because it is against your TOS and uber won't cover you if something happens. Think ahead man.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Ummm because it is against your TOS and uber won't cover you if something happens. Think ahead man.


I've got news for you. Uber isn't covering you anyway. Think realistically, man.

See, I don't have any problems following the rules. However, when a rule is deemed pointless and restrictive for no valid reason, I see no need to obey it, so I usually don't. But that's just my pragmatic nature.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I've got news for you. Uber isn't covering you anyway. Think realistically, man.
> 
> See, I don't have any problems following the rules. However, when a rule is deemed pointless and restrictive for no valid reason, I see no need to obey it, so I usually don't. But that's just my pragmatic nature.


Troll on then man


----------



## WillowHannigan (Aug 20, 2015)

I was watching an episode of Ray Donovan the other day and they plainly talked about their underaged son having his own Uber account and taking it across town without his parents knowledge. They clearly said Uber so Uber had to have given permission and known how they were going to use their name.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Troll on then man


Sorry, just pointing out the facts. Didn't mean to upset or alarm you.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Raquel said:


> First off you should have NEVER picked up unaccompanied minors... it is illegal and if uber finds out they would have deactivated you...
> 
> Also the liability for minors riding in your car unaccompanied is huge!!!


Actually, age has nothing to do with liability. A dead adult in your car is as unsavory as a dead minor in your car.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> That's a good question.
> So, would you actually leave a minor on a curb rather than break the rule and give the kid a lift?


Yes, and have done so. They have a smart phone and can call Dad for help.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> First off you should have NEVER picked up unaccompanied minors... it is illegal and if uber finds out they would have deactivated you...


No they don't. Asked this exact question and got an email saying ... If you think you have an underage passenger during the ride contact us. Got two early the other day. I asked the first if she was over 18 and she said no, so I told her I couldn't take her and she got out of the car. Stupidly I did not wait a full five minutes so did not get my $5 cancel fee. Second one, the girl looked like she could have been over 18, but when she got in the car and started talking I realized she was probably only 15. We were halfway there so I took her to drop her off, and reported it. Long ago I got an email saying that if I have the parent's permission I can take the unaccompanied minor.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yes, and have done so. They have a smart phone and can call Dad for help.


But that's just pointless and unnecessary, we will agree. Unless...
Did the youth threaten you?
Was the youth brandishing a weapon?
Was the youth intoxicated?
Was the youth wearing gang colors?
Was the youth unkempt?
Did the youth have bad body odor?
(If you're a racist) Was the youth a different race than you?
Did the youth do anything to cause you to sense danger?

If you answered 'no' to the above inquiries, then I'd have to say you're being unreasonable. But that's just the pragmatist in me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

That's why I asked about intoxication when sizing up the situation. I'm glad you picked up on that.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I just make like all is well, be happy, say thank you and 1 star them, then notify uber.

Tell uuber , the account holder is abusing there ridership privledge, insert minors here, please remind the account holder that they are in violation of ubers TOS.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I just make like all is well, be happy, say thank you and 1 star them, then notify uber.
> 
> Tell uuber , the account holder is abusing there ridership privledge, insert minors here, please remind the account holder that they are in violation of ubers TOS.


But who cares?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Did anyone see today's 'Baby Blues' Comic Strip? 

http://babyblues.com/comics/august-23-2015/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> But that's just pointless and unnecessary, we will agree. Unless...
> Did the youth threaten you?
> Was the youth brandishing a weapon?
> Was the youth intoxicated?
> ...


I'm not going to let some kid rate me on his Mom's account. You have stars to burn. I don't


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm not going to let some kid rate me on his Mom's account. You have stars to burn. I don't


You make a good point.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But who cares?


Apparently you don't. And its 5 pages now. 

Hey I just got a ping from Furnace Creek, here you take it.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Apparently you don't. And its 5 pages now.
> 
> Hey I just got a ping from Furnace Creek, here you take it.


I don't go past Dehumidifier Trail.


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I guess I just don't see the benefit in creating a problem where one does not exist.


You can't be the nice guy all the time. Here I go with another hypothetical what-if... What if you took those guys home, and the parent called the police and said YOU got them drunk. Because when the kids got busted and the parents asked them where they got the booze -- they didn't want to get there best friends older brother in trouble -- so they blamed you! We were *ALL* teenages -- you don't remember these games? in one-way, shape or form -- We've all felt like we needed to cover for our childhood friends out of loyalty.

To me, I've got to much at risk. You don't want to get them in trouble -- fine... let them out of the car. This kid refused to get out. So UberPartnerDennis should then back down and take them home? Calling on-star was the perfect response. I'm sure Dennis gave him ample opportunity to exit the vehicle on his own.

With Lyft and Uber being in the news so much these days.. Any incident involving a rideshare driver is likely to grab a heck of a lot more attention nationwide. It's not like a small local story of a piano teacher buying kids alcohol... UBER DRIVER ARRESTED FOR PROVIDING ALCOHOL TO MINORS! News at 11pm. LOL

We are all going to do what we feel is right -- and we all have different opinions... Just be safe and protect yourself! There are people waiting out there to find the perfect opportunity to take advantage of you... Don't let them. Wow, a bit sinister today I guess... I apologize...
'


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Pssst,

Don. You won't change his mind.
DD has a dashcam (Judge Judy approved), and he likes driving the kiddies.
They are a delight, and have honed the art of tipping quite spectacularly.

At the end of the day, the kids are tucked in safe at home, DD has pocketed an extra $13, and Uber dominates the tech app company industry!

A win-win-win


----------



## Don Oldenburg (Jul 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But that's just pointless and unnecessary, we will agree. Unless...
> Did the youth threaten you?
> Was the youth brandishing a weapon?
> Was the youth intoxicated?
> ...


Oh have you SOOO missed the point of why this is illegal. You assume this is to protect YOU! NO NO NO NO! It's to protect the MINOR from YOU! But you've deemed child safety .. Pointless.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Don Oldenburg said:


> Oh have you SOOO missed the point of why this is illegal. You assume this is to protect YOU! NO NO NO NO! It's to protect the MINOR from YOU! But you've deemed child safety .. Pointless.


Nope.
Legal liability of Uber.
NOT the driver.
NOT the rider.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I just make like all is well, be happy, say thank you and 1 star them, then notify uber.
> 
> Tell uuber , the account holder is abusing there ridership privledge, insert minors here, please remind the account holder that they are in violation of ubers TOS.


POST # 78/Amsoil Uber Connect: GREAT
NEW
SIGNATURE LINE THAT YOU'VE ADDED!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Did anyone see today's 'Baby Blues' Comic Strip?
> 
> http://babyblues.com/comics/august-23-2015/


POST # 80/LEAFdriver: Personally.....
I wish someone
"on Bath Salts" would see the Man-Cave
Man of 1455 Market Street's face as a
"Salty Snack". YUM!

When the A-B TNC Going gets 
Tough, the Tough "Go Medieval" !


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> I get pinged and accept the trip to a school thinking it's prolly a teacher or admin needing a ride. When I arrive, school has just let out and kids are running everywhere so I pull up in front of the school.
> 
> A minute or two later this little girl and little boy walk up to the car. (Girl maybe 12 and the little boy maybe 8). I'm like OH SHIT!!. They asked me if I was there Uber driver and I said yes. They get in and I asked the little girl, which way is the quickest way to their house and she told me. Turn by turn, no problem. I'm two-thirds into the trip and I get a text from mom. She's pissed because she wanted me to take the Freeway. I had no way of knowing this and besides that there are two Freeways I could have taken. At 3:30 in the afternoon, surface streets are the way to go. Anyway I asked the little girl to text her mom and tell her that we are almost home. I drop them off safely and end the trip.
> 
> ...


Once again we have a classic example of uber dumping their bs responsibility on to the driver. Uber could easily install a prompt on their app that requires rider to acknowledge that they are not a minor, nor are they requesting to have a minor picked up through their app. And that said rider can and will lose all previliges of their uber account if such abuses are reported.
The only thing worse than uber exec is a pedophile.


----------

